# Big Dog World - Recommendation



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey Guys,

For all you giant and large breed owners check out this store online. I ordered my food for ghost (newfoundland).

Very fast next day delivery. They seem the cheapest I can find £80 for two 15kg bags of royal canin giant puppy. Thats £30 cheaper than the same for pets at home plus delivered next day to my door saving me hauling the bags about. They stock a lot of good quality food and very little bad.

Whats they have sections on the website that give advice and help. They are also very knowledgable about growth problems associated with large breeds. They have all the large breed toys and equipment etc that pets at home don't usually stock.

Check out there website.

Dave

Big Dog World


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

They are a member on here too .


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Very pleased to hear we have another happy customer, and thanks very much for the recommendation :thumbup:

Big Dog World reviews | Customer reviews of Big Dog World


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bigdogworld said:


> Very pleased to hear we have another happy customer, and thanks very much for the recommendation :thumbup:
> 
> Big Dog World reviews | Customer reviews of Big Dog World


Are you by any chance going to WELKS on Friday ??


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

tashi said:


> Are you by any chance going to WELKS on Friday ??


It's a bit too far away I'm afraid. Our next show will be the Surrey County Show in Guildford on 4th June:
Surrey County Show - Stoke Park


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bigdogworld said:


> It's a bit too far away I'm afraid. Our next show will be the Surrey County Show in Guildford on 4th June:
> Surrey County Show - Stoke Park


bummer !!!!!!!!!!!

never mind needed some MD-10


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

tashi said:


> bummer !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> never mind needed some MD-10


Order online today and it could be with you tomorrow 

MD-10 Professional Dog Shampoo and Conditioner


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bigdogworld said:


> Order online today and it could be with you tomorrow
> 
> MD-10 Professional Dog Shampoo and Conditioner


Think at Crufts they had it in large quantities as well, might wait to see them at Birmingham champ, need to buy it in bulk !!!!!!!


----------



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

I didn't realise they were members on here lol. Well you can always send me free stuff. 

Thanks for the good service.


----------

